# I'm going now~



## Momoharu (Aug 24, 2009)

So yeah, posting this before I go to school, first day as a Sophmore, wish me luck!

Oh yeah, and I know one of you otakus knows how to say this in japanese.  I haven't watched Chobits in a while so I dunno.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope you had a good day. I start as a Senior on Wednesday.

And, er, say _what_ in Japanese? Why are you taking Japanese lessons from an anime?


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 24, 2009)

Japanese for I'm going now.  There was a whole thing about it in Chobits.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope you had a good day? I started as a junior last week. Not fun.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 26, 2009)

herp derp I don't start for two more weeks tee hee


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 26, 2009)

cheater my school's been in for about three weeks...

Anyway, hope you had a good day.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha, I still have exactly two weeks left ^^


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Have a good day. Make sure you clean your lunch table after eating, and sit by the door so you can watch the fights. I hope your classes don't suck like mine did.



Ramsie said:


> Hope you had a good day? I started as a junior last week. Not fun.


My first day was OK. I got homework, but it was easy.



Vyraura said:


> herp derp I don't start for two more weeks tee hee


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 27, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> > herp derp I don't start for two more weeks tee hee


So do I. But I had to do work during summer so it's all good...?


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 27, 2009)

Eh school was tiring.  Art's a fun class and my Chemistry teacher's cool.

My history teacher's like one of those history maniacs.


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 27, 2009)

I started as a junior on the 5th of August o_O
I <3 my ancient history teacher, he is brilliant~


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 27, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> There was a whole thing about it in Chobits.


The left hand is the cat's paw when you're chopping vegetables.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 28, 2009)

ikitekimasu. ikitekimasu. ikitekimasu.

Good luck~


----------

